# Lokales Netzwerk: Hilfe zu Grundbegriffen



## exitboy (30. Oktober 2006)

Hallo,

ich lese gerade das Buch "Lokale Netzwerke" Dort werden im 2. Kapitel die Grundbegriffe für die Server eingeführt: u.a. Fileserver, Terminalserver, Anwendungsserver.

Meine Fragen:

In einem Sternförmigen Netzwerk wird illustriert, dass der Fileserver im Zentrum steht.

Ist dieser als Auffangstation zu verstehen, dass hier alle DatenPakete als Dateien kurz als temporäre Dateien zwischengespeichert werden? Warum wird dieser den benötigt. Würde nicht ein Hub oder so ausreichen um ein solches sternförmiges Netzwerk aufzubauen?

Welcher Server genau verteilt ein Betriebsystem? Der Fileserver als "Lieferant" oder der Terminalserver. Ich persönlich kenne Citrix, welches hier als Beispiel dargestellt wird. Arbeite auch damit, doch stellt dieser Terminalserver auch das Betriebssystem? Bei mir nicht. Wo kommt es dann her.

Ich habe Probleme die Definitionen auseinanderzuhalten. Irgendwie gehen alle drei Begriffe sehr ineinander über.


----------



## gorim (31. Oktober 2006)

Ich verstehe unter einem Fileserver einen Platz, wo ich alle meine Daten ablegen kann/muß. Als zentraler Ort, damit andere Mitarbeiter eben auch auf diese Daten zugreifen können und nicht überall verstreut auf den einzelnen Rechnern der Mitarbeiter liegen. Außderdem vereinfacht es das Backup.

Das Schaubild ist wohl eher logisch zu betrachten und stellt nicht die Netzwerktopologie dar.

Zum Teminalserver kann ich nur aus Windowssicht etwas sagen. Hier loggt man sich direkt auf dem Server ein und hat dort seine Arbeitsumgebung. Man sitzt zwar an seinem eigenen Rechner, benutzt aber Programme, die auf dem Server installiert sind. Es werden also nur die Ein/Ausgabe umgeleitet. Das geht sogar soweit, daß es zwei unterschiedliche Betriebssystem sein können.

Was genau ein Anwendungsserver sein soll kann ich dir nicht sagen. Schau doch mal bei der wikipedia vorbei.

bis dann
gorim


----------



## Dennis Wronka (31. Oktober 2006)

exitboy hat gesagt.:


> In einem Sternförmigen Netzwerk wird illustriert, dass der Fileserver im Zentrum steht.
> 
> Ist dieser als Auffangstation zu verstehen, dass hier alle DatenPakete als Dateien kurz als temporäre Dateien zwischengespeichert werden? Warum wird dieser den benötigt. Würde nicht ein Hub oder so ausreichen um ein solches sternförmiges Netzwerk aufzubauen?


Also, in der Regel *benoetigt* man einen Switch (oder Hub, aber besser Switch, dazu etwas spaeter mehr) um ein Sternnetz zu bauen. Es sei denn man moechte einen zentralen Rechner mit einem Haufen an Netzwerkkarten ausstatten, was nicht nur teuer sondern auch verdammt unpraktisch waere.
Der Fileserver hat mit den Paketen nichts am Hut, in einem geswitchten Netz wird dieser auch nur die Pakete empfangen die fuer ihn bestimmt sind, ansonsten nichts. Es gehen also nicht grundsaetzlich alle Pakete hier durch.
Nun mal kurz zum Thema Hub/Switch. Ein Switch bietet Dir den Vorteil, dass er etwas intelligenter ist als ein Hub. Ein Datenpaket was an einem Hub ankommt wird einfach auf allen Ports repliziert und kann somit von jedem Rechner empfangen werden. Dadurch wird natuerlich das ausspionieren der Verbindungen anderer User im Netz recht einfach. Dies verhindert ein Switch indem er sich merkt welche MAC-Addresse an welchem Port zu finden ist. Somit wird ein eingehendes Paket nur auf dem Port ausgegeben wo auch der richtige Empfaenger zu finden ist. Da manchmal die "totale Ueberwachung" nicht unnuetzlich ist, bietet einige Switches sogenannte Sniffer-Ports wo wie bei einem Hub saemtlicher Traffic repliziert wird und somit abhoerbar ist.

Uebrigens, wenn ein Rechner von Paketen durchlaufen wird, sie also sozusagen auf einer Seite rein und auf der anderen wieder rausgehen ist dies ein Router. Ein Router wird, wie Dir sicher bekannt sein duerfte, dazu genutzt um mehrere Netzwerke miteinander zu verbinden. Dies kann, wie hier jetzt, ein Rechner sein, oder wie in vielen Haushalten eine kleine lustige Box, welche dann in der Regel auch noch als Switch oder Hub dient.


----------

